# Opppo Digital Closing - No more Oppo Players



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe most are as shocked as I was when I saw the news on the 2nd..

No more Oppo players for us enthusiasts. Sad day, indeed. 

See news link here for those who are not aware.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Very strange that they will still be updating current model firmware, and providing warranty, and out of warranty work per their tech support.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I suspect the "support" is only short term for legal reasons to ensure all the i's are dotted and the t's are crossed.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Most likely streaming started to cut into their business - and for sure their exorbitant prices didn't help - but it's still sad to see them go. They were widely regarded as the best media players in the industry. I've owned a 103 for about 5 years now, and it has been excellent.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah, they sell excellent products. I have had no issues with my Oppo player. Works like a champ since day one.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Hopefully Oppo will keep its word with the warranty/support. Being the fourth largest phone company (Oppo Mobile, sister company, both owned by BKK Electronics) probably just good practice if they want to enter the US market....


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

This thread is exactly why we just purchased the UB900. There is a shootout on YouTube comparing the Panny UB900 to the Oppo 203. Guess who wins?


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Oleson said:


> This thread is exactly why we just purchased the UB900. There is a shootout on YouTube comparing the Panny UB900 to the Oppo 203. Guess who wins?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ys6mpdhaZI



I can also show you another YouTube were Vincent tells why he uses the Oppo as his player for testing


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

JimShaw said:


> I can also show you another YouTube were Vincent tells why he uses the Oppo as his player for testing


Yes, I'm sure you can. Just like Oppo is the reference standard for many in the audio industry.

But that does not mitigate the results clearly demonstrated here. And as stated, this is what convinced me to go with the UB900. Price and performance value that can't be beat. The UB900 is now the reference BD player in my system.

Considering that Oppo has bailed on the marketplace, probably for a number of reasons, this makes the decision a no brainer. Of course, I expect the cultists to make arguments on the other side.

In the meantime, I'm just loving my new Panny!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Oleson said:


> Yes, I'm sure you can. Just like Oppo is the reference standard for many in the audio industry.
> 
> But that does not mitigate the results clearly demonstrated here. And as stated, this is what convinced me to go with the UB900. Price and performance value that can't be beat. The UB900 is now the reference BD player in my system.
> 
> ...


When the UB9000 arrives, I would be very interested in what the reviewers say about it. I don't think it will play SACD's but I hope so.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

JimShaw said:


> When the UB9000 arrives, I would be very interested in what the reviewers say about it. I don't think it will play SACD's but I hope so.


I agree. Wish the 900 did SACD's. My old (and very good) Sammy DVD/SACD player (Samsung HD841) has that base covered. I use this strictly as a CD/SACD player.

The UB900 is selling at a very attractive price from one of the businesses on this forum.

As we all know, everything you buy today will be obsolete in a matter of months. At least we have FW upgrades to get us through in the meantime.

The UB900 is replacing my DMP-BD85, another nice player from Panasonic. It has the analog 7.1 outputs, just like the UB900, and the 203.

I came within a hairs width of pulling the trigger on the 203.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Oleson said:


> I agree. Wish the 900 did SACD's. My old (and very good) Sammy DVD/SACD player (Samsung HD841) has that base covered. I use this strictly as a CD/SACD player.
> 
> The UB900 is selling at a very attractive price from one of the businesses on this forum.
> 
> ...


I had actually ordered a back-up 203 but ended up cancelling that order for your reason only. 2-3 years from now, who knows what the 4K players will have or look like.

So, I added an Oppo one year warranty to get me thought until the future arrives.


.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

After hearing how much over retail Oppo owners are selling their units for on ebay... I wish Oppo would reconsider and just raise the price.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> After hearing how much over retail Oppo owners are selling their units for on ebay... I wish Oppo would reconsider and just raise the price.


The eBayers might have then up on auction but I don't think they are selling. They are hoping.

I can still buy a 203 from an authorized dealer for $549.00 with free shipping and $549 from Oppo


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The universal ones are over $3k already.Time will tell.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

They are selling for over $2k now on eBay now...

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nk...salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200&LH_Complete=1


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> They are selling for over $2k now on eBay now...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nk...salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200&LH_Complete=1


Just because they are there does not mean they are selling.

There is also an authorized dealer selling the 205 for $1249.00.


.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JimShaw said:


> Just because they are there does not mean they are selling.
> 
> There is also an authorized dealer selling the 205 for $1249.00.
> 
> ...



I did the search for sold only.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I did the search for sold only.


Interesting. I did not know you could do that

Thanks for the info


----------

